# Time to go international?



## Ferret (24 March 2007)

I've always thought my investments could use a little international diversification, but have been put off by my lack of knowledge and perception of high risk.

Now I'm thinking the A$ has to peak over the next few months and this might make it a good time to put something in an offshore fund.

I'll probably end up doing nothing, but interested in any thoughts.

Ferret


----------



## money tree (24 March 2007)

I would invest in:

USA
Germany
France
Japan
Hong Kong

avoid:

Canada
Australia
South Africa

also a good time to shop for U.S products on ebay!


----------



## vishalt (24 March 2007)

money tree said:
			
		

> avoid:
> 
> *Canada
> Australia*




Why on Earth would you want to say something like that? The Canadian & Australian markets having the mining leaders of the world and have performed *insanely well!*

Toronto market has doubled in the last 5 years!







As has the Aussie!






The Western markets are great, i'd love to get into Sensex/Shanghai/Russian but I haven't really done the research yet but i'm pretty damn happy with how the Aussie markets are going. 

The American markets are crap, when was the last time the Dow went up 2%? Like once in a blue moon! Although it probably is the best market in the world for daytraders.


----------



## money tree (25 March 2007)

vishalt said:


> Why on Earth would you want to say something like that? The Canadian & Australian markets having the mining leaders of the world and have performed *insanely well!*
> 
> Toronto market has doubled in the last 5 years!




Key word there is HAVE performed well. Doesnt mean they will continue to. In fact I think they are overdone and likely to underperform for the next few years.


----------



## Glenhaven (29 March 2007)

I want to invest in India and China. Can anyone tell me who has funds that specialise in one of these markets. IE are there a pure China and India funds?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 March 2007)

vishalt said:


> Why on Earth would you want to say something like that? The Canadian & Australian markets having the mining leaders of the world and have performed *insanely well!*
> 
> Toronto market has doubled in the last 5 years!
> 
> ...




Smells like bubble blowing


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 March 2007)

money tree said:


> Key word there is HAVE performed well. Doesnt mean they will continue to. In fact I think they are overdone and likely to underperform for the next few years.



The problem with the asx IS THE HIGH AMOUNT OF RESOURCE STOCKS WITH LEVERAGED FOOLS AT THE WHEEL. No disrespect to anyone, but a fool and his money will be parted - guaranteed.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (30 March 2007)

Glenhaven said:


> I want to invest in India and China. Can anyone tell me who has funds that specialise in one of these markets. IE are there a pure China and India funds?




AMP CHINA GROWTH FUND AGF already trading. India Equities fund INE online 5th april probably others but due to my beginners status thats all I have to offer.
AGF I own, started 1$, INE I dont, started 1$.
Probly s###t loads of others but a couple to start.


----------



## theasxgorilla (30 March 2007)

money tree said:


> I would invest in:
> 
> USA
> Germany
> ...




Cracks me up...I'd invest in Aust and SA!

Watch South Africa closely in the lead up to the next Soccer World Cup.  If they pull it off expect inflows of capital into the country on the back of improved confidence in their business environment.

US means expose to risk of weakening USD...Germany isn't reforming fast enough  to sustain a long enough bull market for my liking...France is a basket case politically and economically, better to stick to the food and other French things they have to offer...Japan has had one too many false starts for my liking...and Hong Kong I actually don't know very much about, but may be a superior and more stable way to expose yourself to the China story.

Australia is still the best market in the world in which to invest...and if you have some local knowledge of the companies and economy, AND the AUD continues to strengthen then you have two further key advantages over investing overseas.


----------



## Kimosabi (30 March 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Cracks me up...I'd invest in Aust and SA!
> 
> Watch South Africa closely in the lead up to the next Soccer World Cup.  If they pull it off expect inflows of capital into the country on the back of improved confidence in their business environment.
> 
> ...





Japanese Property for me...


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

Glenhaven said:


> I want to invest in India and China. Can anyone tell me who has funds that specialise in one of these markets. IE are there a pure China and India funds?



Check the Platinum Asia fund. Their International fund is 25% Japan if you want that sort of exposure. They are rated highly by the fund analysts, and have performed ok the past few years. Have suffered because of their exposure to the Yen and Japan the past year unfortunately.

I'm holding Platinum International, Japan and Asia. 

I'd recommend you get the Weekend Fin and go to the Managed Fund/Unit Trust performance section and check out the return of the various funds against their respective regions. They're divided into Australia, International, Asia, Japa and others. When you see one that looks OK, go to the managers web site and have a look at their performance. You can download a prospectus over the net, or request one via mail usually.


----------



## money tree (30 March 2007)

How amusing!

Seems few of you understand that the trend is your friend, UNTIL IT ENDS

Now is a great time to utilise the temporary strength of the AUD and buy foreign assets which are UNDERVALUED.

Next you will be telling us to sell Sydney property and buy some in Perth? same dumb logic! you want to buy what performed well previously, ever heard of "past performance does not indicate future performance" ?

Oh, and if the AUD does keep booming, your foreign investments become worth LESS  

Buy the markets that DONT have bull market gurus jumping into the top.


----------



## stevo (30 March 2007)

What I would like to know is what is the easiest overseas market to trade?

There are a few issues to consider - such as time zone, exchange rate risk (and how to minimise or take advantage of it), market liquidity (the ASX is a little "small" for some strategies  ), the costs involved and the "honesty" of the market.

Maybe if people think there is money to be made due to the strength of the Aussie dollar they should be looking at FX.

I am not much of a risk taker and am comfortable with the Aussie market - but when I hit the $10 million mark I will like another market to trade.  (un)Fortunately that is some time off.

regards
Steve


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

stevo said:


> What I would like to know is what is the easiest overseas market to trade?
> 
> There are a few issues to consider - such as time zone, exchange rate risk (and how to minimise or take advantage of it), market liquidity (the ASX is a little "small" for some strategies  ), the costs involved and the "honesty" of the market.
> 
> ...




Stevo.
Your a legend.
One of the few that really dominate the markets.
Pleasure to have you here sharing your thoughts.


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Check the Platinum Asia fund. Their International fund is 25% Japan if you want that sort of exposure. They are rated highly by the fund analysts, and have performed ok the past few years. Have suffered because of their exposure to the Yen and Japan the past year unfortunately.
> 
> I'm holding Platinum International, Japan and Asia.
> 
> I'd recommend you get the Weekend Fin and go to the Managed Fund/Unit Trust performance section and check out the return of the various funds against their respective regions. They're divided into Australia, International, Asia, Japa and others. When you see one that looks OK, go to the managers web site and have a look at their performance. You can download a prospectus over the net, or request one via mail usually.





I used to do the same thing.
Not anymore.
I reckon the best person to manage my money is me.
You just have more control that way.


----------



## Kimosabi (30 March 2007)

stevo said:


> What I would like to know is what is the easiest overseas market to trade?
> 
> There are a few issues to consider - such as time zone, exchange rate risk (and how to minimise or take advantage of it), market liquidity (the ASX is a little "small" for some strategies  ), the costs involved and the "honesty" of the market.
> 
> ...





The Perfect Storm

Stong Aussie Dollar and US Stock Market Crash


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

nizar said:


> I used to do the same thing.
> Not anymore.
> I reckon the best person to manage my money is me.
> You just have more control that way.



I don't have the ability to scan the globe looking for good investments in Japan, China, India, Europe, or even the US. Only an international fund manager has that ability. Plus, I do not have to manage it so closely, so it's peace of mind to some extent too. As long as the money is not all in the one fund and you spread it across industries etc, it's a reasonable way to increase your wealth over the long term. 

How do you invest in international markets Nizar?


----------



## rub92me (30 March 2007)

money tree said:


> How amusing!
> 
> Seems few of you understand that the trend is your friend, UNTIL IT ENDS
> 
> ...




How is that more amusing than claiming to know when the uptrend will end and what overseas assets are undervalued?


----------



## Mousie (30 March 2007)

rub92me said:


> How is that more amusing than claiming to know when the uptrend will end and what overseas assets are undervalued?




Depends on whether you're the "jump-in-before-the-trend-takes-off" type or you're the "ride-the-trend" type I suppose. But one can never do it perfectly me thinks...I always bought above the bottom and sell before the top  

(Correction: sold at the top before = GAA and NLX many moons ago - then I watch it tank in relief and amazement at the past danger which flashed in front of my eyes...they never recovered to the price at which I sold)


----------



## Glenhaven (30 March 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> AMP CHINA GROWTH FUND AGF already trading. India Equities fund INE online 5th april probably others but due to my beginners status thats all I have to offer.
> AGF I own, started 1$, INE I dont, started 1$.
> Probly s###t loads of others but a couple to start.




Thank you for the response. Bought AGF to-day at $1.14, and have noted INE for 5 April.

Really appreciate the information.


----------



## Glenhaven (30 March 2007)

Does anyone know anything about India Equities Fund Ltd. who are managing the Indian Equities Fund float. They are from Melbourne. The real question is can they manage a fund like this.


----------



## money tree (30 March 2007)

rub92me said:


> How is that more amusing than claiming to know when the uptrend will end and what overseas assets are undervalued?




Who claims to know when the trend will end? We are 4 years into the resources boom. A few years late to hop on the bandwagon dont ya think?

as for undervalued assets, just a thought but they might not be the ones that have tripled in price lately.


----------



## Glenhaven (5 April 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> AMP CHINA GROWTH FUND AGF already trading. India Equities fund INE online 5th april probably others but due to my beginners status thats all I have to offer.
> AGF I own, started 1$, INE I dont, started 1$.
> Probly s###t loads of others but a couple to start.




Hi BWACULL,I

INE did not make an appearance to-day. Do you know the status?


----------



## yonnie (18 June 2007)

They say: the trend is your friend.......so ride the trend until it reverses (have no clue when that is) and the trend might go on longer than you think.

So what I`m saying is that there is no need to run abroad as yet, unless another asset has more momentum.


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2007)

More than half my money is in international managed funds now. 

Might be missing out on some big gains at the moment.


----------

